# Calcium Saved My Life!!



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

I just posted the following over on the main board:I began having IBS symptoms in 1979 and was diagnosed in 1988. I was then diagnosed with lactose intolerance in 1996.A little over two years ago I read a thread on the IBS board about relieving diarrhea symptoms by taking calcium with every meal. I decided to give it a go since I had nothing to lose. The Lactaid I took with any dairy consumption only helped to a certain extent. I found myself trapped in a cycle of diarrhea and constipation.Calcium gave me my life back. Only taking one tablet with every meal, I am free of the diarrhea that plagued me for over 20 years. In addition, I no longer need to take the lactase enzyme products (Lactaid). I'm writing this because Thursday I had a rude reminder of how much calcium has changed my life.The day was started off with my usual cup of coffee. Three hours later I realized that I hadn't taken a calcium tablet. Eight hours later I was in the bathroom with all the symptoms I had for decades: incredible burning on both of my sides, distention of the abdominal area, and diarrhea with a stench so bad it I could have fumigated roaches within a city block.If you are an IBS-D person, please read the OTC thread on this board. It changed my life.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,It is always nice to hear from you and know you are doing well. I have a lot of friends like you since we have been able to get together on the board and spread our success stories.Stay In Touch.Linda


----------

